# Help! my stools are the consistency of chewing gum!



## blonde21 (May 13, 2000)

For the last three months my stools will somtimes be the consistency of chewing gum. It is so awful that when I push one out it sticks to my rectum and I have to manually pull it out of my body. (Sometimes they just hang there and don't drop into the toilet) This always happens on a day where I go to the bathroom 4-10 times and it is always near my period. What is this??!! I just don't get it. If anyone has had this happen, or knows what is causing this, please let me know.Blonde21


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

If your taking any kind of fiber suppliment, or just eating a lot of fiber, its most likely just that your not drinking enough water. For fiber to work properly it needs a lot of water or else things can almost become sticky - especially the soluble fiber that is in suppliments. I find I need to drink a lot more water especially when I have PMS since my body is retaining water.Next time it happens try drinking a lot of water and see if it helps.


----------



## blonde21 (May 13, 2000)

IK,Thanks for the imput!! I do take A LOT of metamucil and I can see how I might not get enough water to flush it through from PSM and everything. I guess I need to try and drink more water from now on. I hope this will solve my problem.  Blonde21[This message has been edited by blonde21 (edited 04-13-2001).]


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. I get that around my period aswell. When i'm on my period i'm almost normal! Its brilliant. I woild be on my period all the time if it would help! As long as i'm not in pain with it though!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

That's funny, when I'm on my period things are great for me too! Wish I knew why.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Dairy products do this to me. Try cutting out dairy completely.AZ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

This happened to me in '94 when I had a bout of diverticulosis. I actually felt the stool move down (with great spasms) from my stomach area, not down near my intestines.I have to drink at least 8 glasses of water a day. In fact, I drink 2 1/2 for breakfast with two cups of reg. coffee before I go to work.Then I drink water all day long, literally.Other fluids don't "count," so avoid sodas and caffeine later in the day.


----------

